# Help me pick my new 10" subs.



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I'm looking for the best bang for the buck 10" subs for my daily driver tuned to around 30hz (if possible).

I plan on running 4 of them each ported in there own 1.6 Cubic foot box (45.3 L)

I was looking at the Parts Express 10" Titanic MKIII Sub and it plots out pretty nice in WINISD. The 18.7mm Xmax is sexy!

$140 each is a bit spendy for me but, if they are worth it I'll save my pennies. 

I might consider 12's but, it seems like my boxes are to small for 12's.

Any opinions or suggestions would be great.

I have 3000w RMS available so power isn't an issue.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

If you can find them the P.G. RSdC line is fantastic. My son has 4 of them and is utilizing 3kw on them. harder to find. We got them off of Amazon for 75 bucks each shipped.

figure on a cube each after displacement. His are paired in separate chambers and tuned to 40 hertz.

Harman Audio

These I believe are pretty decent.


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I'm having trouble finding the t/s parameters on either one of those subs. Apparently google thinks it's some top secret information. Anyone got the info on those bad boys?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Best bang for the buck... It's a SQ sub but handles more than the Dayton. 
IXL-10 v2 BR [IXL-10 v2 BR] - $149.00 : Mach 5 Audio 

Enjoy! 
Kelvin


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

Oh wow the Mach 5 audio IXL-10 v2 BR 2ohm version plots out really nice. Much better then the Titanic. 18mm xmax ta boot  It's not cheaper though ): decisions decisions

the 90 db efficiency on the 1ohm version is either insane or complete ********. Should I even pay attention to efficiency or are they all just ******** numbers? I mean really? 90db in a 10" sub!?!?

The Alpine R type 10" is is running a close second with it's 20mm xmax.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

With your available power, you'll be better off using the IXL. 
You'll burn the Dayton in no time 

Kelvin


----------

